# 24h MTB-Rennen Wittenborn



## Bullet-Nicolai (7. Mai 2012)

Moin moin...

In meiner Heimat ( Kreis Segeberg, Wittenborn ) wird  am 22. und 23. September ein 24h MTB Rennen veranstaltet. 

Dafür suche ich noch dringend 2 Fahrer... Ich habe ein 4er Team gemeldet und bis jetzt stehen wir noch zu 2 in den Startlöchern.

Bei Interesse einfach mal melden.

Gruß Sören


----------



## sbie (8. Mai 2012)

Bullet-Nicolai schrieb:


> Moin moin...
> Ich habe ein 4er Team gemeldet



Wo isn die Anmeldeseite?

Gruß, sbie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullet-Nicolai (8. Mai 2012)

http://s381021234.website-start.de/24-stunden-mtb-rennen/


----------



## sbie (12. August 2012)

Moin,
scheint ja recht uninteressant zu sein, nirgendwo taucht diese Event auf, nichts mehr von gehört. 
Der Mtb Sport ist ja auch kein Norddeutscher Volkssport......


----------



## Armani (14. August 2012)

sbie schrieb:


> Moin,
> scheint ja recht uninteressant zu sein, nirgendwo taucht diese Event auf, nichts mehr von gehört.
> Der Mtb Sport ist ja auch kein Norddeutscher Volkssport......




Habe erst vor kurzen von dem Rennen gehört und kann an dem Termin leider nicht.
Vielleicht nächstes Jahr, wenn es denn eine Fortsetzung gibt.


----------



## sbie (15. August 2012)

Armani schrieb:


> Habe erst vor kurzen von dem Rennen gehört und kann an dem Termin leider nicht.
> Vielleicht nächstes Jahr, wenn es denn eine Fortsetzung gibt.



Moin,
eine Fortsetzung kann es allerdings nur geben, wenn ein Anfang da war.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (22. August 2012)

Ich gehe als Solofahrer an den Start und freue mich auf diese Event im Norden! 







es grüßt René


----------



## mod31 (22. August 2012)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Ich gehe als Solofahrer an den Start und freue mich auf diese Event im Norden!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann wünsche ich dir schonmal viel Erfolg!

Hoffe wir sehen uns malwieder


----------



## Bullet-Nicolai (23. August 2012)

Naja alles fängt mal klein an... Wacken hat mit 50 heavy metal fans begonnen  
jetzt ist es eines der größten events der welt, innerhalb von 12 jahren                 ( glaube ich ).

Ich freue mich auch drauf und wie es aussieht haben wir wohl auch 4 Fahrer zusammen. einfach just -for -fun -rennen direkt vor der haustür 

Gruß Sören


----------



## Sabo.g (4. September 2012)

Achtung: Anmeldung noch möglich; neue Infos vom Veranstalter auf der Webside; Startgebühr wurde stark gesenkt!!! Mitmachen und Spaß haben.


----------



## unknownbeats (4. September 2012)

finde 24stunden in der jahreszeit nicht mehr so schön (wir hatten jetzt bei rad am ring nacht 8 grad) auf dem rad geht das noch aber abseits des rad muss man schon PERFEKT ausgerüstet sein sonst ist das eine ganz schöne qual .
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabo.g (4. September 2012)

Heute Nacht waren 13 Grad, ich hatte aber auch schon Ende Juni 6 Grad beim Heavy 24 in Chemnitz. Da heißt es eben mal was drüberziehn.


----------



## unknownbeats (4. September 2012)

wenn man so wie wir nur einen offenen pavillion hat ist es damit nicht so einfach getan-man kommt wenn man es sportlich nimmt nass geschwitzt von der strecke raus aus den klamotten ist klar aber kalt wirds trotzdem  fast egal was oder wieviel man dann anzieht.unabhängig von den berg klamotten den man in der nacht verbraucht.
wünschen aber den startern bei euch trotzdem viel spass
ich warte bis duisburg bis ich wieder 24 std fahr -)


----------



## terbu (4. September 2012)

Lust hätte ich ja schon, doch bis dahin ist es für mich (grob ab Köln) schon ein ganzes Stück...


----------



## Lotte.2000 (4. September 2012)

Die aktuelle Startgebühr vom 50 Euro kommt mir sehr entgegen, da ich eh Selbstversorger bin .
Ich hoffe die Teilnehmerzahl wird noch ein wenig steigen, das macht die Sache dann auch noch interessanter. 
Ich finde es eine super Sache,  so ein Event für uns im Norden zu organisieren. 
Das kann man nur mit einer Teilnahme honorieren , also los jetzt, wer will mit uns um die Wette fahren!

es grüßt René


----------



## Deleted 163458 (6. September 2012)

Bin im 2´er Team dabei! Freu mich schon riesig drauf.


----------



## Braunbaer (23. September 2012)

Wenn ich schon nicht mitfahre, kann ich ja wenigstens ein paar Fotos machen...





Mehr Fotos in diesem Album.

Allen Fahrern noch viel Erfolg auf den letzten 11 Stunden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRolls (24. September 2012)

War ein Super-Event und wird nächstes Jahr wieder veranstaltet. Vormerken!


----------



## Lotte.2000 (24. September 2012)

Ein super Event!

Vielen Dank an Klaus und Team, ihr wart großartig .

Die Strecke war genial, bis auf diesen Erdhaufen an der Einfahrt zum Spielplatz und die Holzblockade kurz danach, war der Kurs sehr rund zu fahren und hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Gefühlt hatte ich ein ständiges Grinsen im Gesicht, so viel Spaß hat es gemacht. 
Es waren nur nette Leute am Start und alle waren sehr rücksichtsvoll beim überholen. 
Ich empfand es als "ein perfektes Rennwochenende" und komme gerne wieder.

Vielen Dank an Klaus und Team und einen sportlichen Gruß an alle Fahrer und anwesende Betreuer.

es grüßt René


----------



## gigawatt (24. September 2012)

Hat in der Tat großen Spaß gemacht. Die Temperaturen haben jedoch in der Nacht viel Kraft gekostet. Heizpilze oder ein Feuer in der Wechselzone wären super. Und die Wechselzone könnte nächstes Mal noch ein wenig "ergonomischer" gestaltet werden. Es waren gefühlt mehr Fahrer die durchgefahren sind, als die die gewechselt haben. Von daher wär die Abbiegung zum Wechseln besser gewesen als zum Durchfahren auf die nächste Runde. Und der Hinweis "für geübte Crosser geeignet" wäre gut. Scheint den Jungs und Mädels ja doch Spaß gemacht zu haben.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (24. September 2012)

gigawatt schrieb:


> Und der Hinweis "für geübte Crosser geeignet" wäre gut. Scheint den Jungs und Mädels ja doch Spaß gemacht zu haben.



Ja war schön anzusehen, als sie nach ein paar Runden ihre Bremspunkte hatten, sah das sehr flüssig aus. Respekt!


----------



## axxel (24. September 2012)

Auch ein Dank von meinem Team und mir. Hat uns einen riesen Spaß gemacht!
Heizpilz und lagerfeuer finde ich übertrieben, das Rennen soll ja auch ein bisschen Hart sein


----------



## Lotte.2000 (24. September 2012)

Coole Nightshots vom Rennen gibt es hier .

Vielen Dank an de Nachblitzer für die tolle Bilder.


----------



## Buxtehuder (28. September 2012)

Was für Voraussetzungen sollte ein Teilnehmer mitbringen außer einiger Maßen körperliche Fitness ? Ausrüstung ? Bike von - bis ? Reglement ? 

Gruß


----------



## sbie (28. September 2012)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Ein super Event!
> Ich empfand es als "ein perfektes Rennwochenende" und komme gerne wieder.
> es grüßt René



Moin,
meine Meinung.
Alle und alles verhielt sich freund- und Radsportkameradschaft-lich, die Nacht war allerdings nicht unser Freund, es war kalt. Aber wie sagt man im Norden? Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur falsche Kleidung!
Hier der Bericht aus _dem_ Radsportportal Hamburgs.
http://forum.helmuts-fahrrad-seiten.de/viewtopic.php?t=6002
Egal, bis nächstes Jahr!


----------



## gigawatt (29. September 2012)

Buxtehuder schrieb:


> Was für Voraussetzungen sollte ein Teilnehmer mitbringen außer einiger Maßen körperliche Fitness ? Ausrüstung ? Bike von - bis ? Reglement ?



Bike brauchst du kein besonderes. ich denke für 1.000 Euro bekommst du ein Hardtail mit dem du dich auf jeder Rennstrecke wohl fühlst und das eine gute Qualität hat.

Eins brauchst du bei einem 24h Rennen aber auf jeden Fall. Leidensfähigkeit. Deine Motivation zu halten, dich nachts um 4 auf die Strecke zu konzentrieren und in kurzer Zeit deinen Puls runterzubekommen um zu schlafen. Das ist der wirkliche Wettkampf. Nicht das blosse Bolzen auf der Strecke.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (29. September 2012)

Ach, ihr schlaft beim 24h Rennen ;-)?. 
Da habe ich wohl was falsch gemacht  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PirateW (29. September 2012)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Ach, ihr schlaft beim 24h Rennen ;-)?.
> Da habe ich wohl was falsch gemacht  .


----------



## gigawatt (29. September 2012)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Ach, ihr schlaft beim 24h Rennen ;-)?.
> Da habe ich wohl was falsch gemacht  .





Hast du echt nicht gepennt zwischendurch? Was muss man machen um das durchzuhalten? Das ist doch ne unglaubliche Belastung für den Körper oder?


----------



## PirateW (29. September 2012)

gigawatt schrieb:


> Hast du echt nicht gepennt zwischendurch? Was muss man machen um das durchzuhalten? Das ist doch ne unglaubliche Belastung für den Körper oder?



Kommt auf den Körper an. Ich zum Beispiel komme in den 24 Std mit ein wenig liegen und max doesen hin. So bleibt der Kreislauf bei mir oben. Wenn ich 2er fahre, fahre ich eh in der Nacht Minimum drei Stunden, eher gern noch bisschen mehr. Wichtiger als Schlaf finde ich eher, das man eben auf Drehzahl bleibt und den Kopf klar hält. Schlafen zieht einen nur runter find ich.


----------



## Buxtehuder (30. September 2012)

Da bringe ich als Nachtschichtlicher schon mal gute Voraussetzungen mit


----------



## pixelquantec (30. September 2012)

Es war eine super nette Veranstaltung und wir hatten viel Spass, obwohl es gerade in der Nacht bei 3°C richtig hart war.....2013 sind die Hamburg Funbiker wieder mit ein paar Teams dabei.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (1. Oktober 2012)

gigawatt schrieb:


> Hast du echt nicht gepennt zwischendurch? Was muss man machen um das durchzuhalten? Das ist doch ne unglaubliche Belastung für den Körper oder?



Wenn du dich halbwegs ambitioniert an an 24 Stunden Rennen wagst, fährst Du nur vorne mit wenn Du ohne Pause durch fährst.
Ob Du das kannst oder nicht entscheidet sich im Kopf, der Körper folgt dann deinem Geist . 
Gegen 23 Uhr habe ich mal eine heiße Suppe getrunken und Morgens 3 Uhr war ich auf dem WC.  Am nächsten Morgen, gegen 8 Uhr, hatte ich 20 Runden Vorsprung auf Platz 2 raus gefahren und habe mich dann von meiner Familie zu einem schönen Sonntagsfrühstück im beheiztem Wohnwagen überreden lassen. Das war die einzige richtige Pause die ich gemacht aber nicht gebraucht hätte. 4 Runden vor Rennende habe ich mich dann zu meinen Kindern auf die Bank gesetzt und eine Runde lang die anderen Fahrer angefeuert .
Ich hatte die ganze Zeit sehr viel Spaß und habe mich immer wieder neu motivieren können. Auf der Strecke konnte man sich ja nicht wirklich ausruhen, da warst du immer 100% bei der Sache. Auch wenn es mich in der Nacht an diese blöden Wurzel zweimal aus dem Sattel gehauen hat.

Es grüßt René


----------



## gigawatt (1. Oktober 2012)

Alter Schalter, das sind ja echt heftige Rundenzeiten die du da gefahren bist. Und das im Einzel. Was passiert eigentlich in deinem Kopf nachts, alleine? Ich mein du kannst ja keine Musik hören oder viel mit anderen Fahren schnacken. Meditierst du? Rechnest du Riemannsche Integrale aus oder machst du dir Gedanken wie du die Fugen in deinem Fahrradkeller am besten abdichtest? Ich mein mit irgendwas muss man sich doch beschäftigen. Ist echt ernst gemeint - für mich war das im 4er total wichtig auch mit dem Team abzuhängen und mal ne Runde zu schnacken um sich neu zu motivieren.


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Oktober 2012)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Am nächsten Morgen, gegen 8 Uhr, hatte ich 20 Runden Vorsprung auf Platz 2 raus gefahren und habe mich dann von meiner Familie zu einem schönen Sonntagsfrühstück im beheiztem Wohnwagen überreden lassen.



sowas musst du doch nicht veröffentlichen. das ist echt böse! 

du verschreckst hier doch den nachwuchs.


----------

